# List View Plug-in?



## Sandyjas (Aug 24, 2013)

*Anyone out there know anything about the List View Plugin for Lightroom?

*

The following is information before I ask questions:



I had a 2002 Gateway desktop PC with Home XP. I have a Nikon D100 camera with Nikon View 6.0.0. I do not have Lightroom5 just yet. I have just gotten a D800, Nikon View NX2 software, Excel, and a iMac OS X 10.8.4. I am now in the process of getting programs on the computer I need. 


I have in the past been using Image Query to export metadata info in summary form from my images. Image Query is only for PC. In the past I downloaded my photos from the D100 with the folder and file names already made up. If they were Nef or Tif files I had to change them to Jpeg in another folder, because Image Query will not work with anything but jpeg. 



I point Image Query at a folder of Jpeg photos. I tell it which metadata fields to list for each picture. Then it lists each file name with the metadata field columns across in one line. I have been doing this for a long time. Mostly my metadata sheets were, in the past, made up by hand. But I got tired of this and found a friend to find and explain Image Query to me. I used it and Spread Sheet from Open Office to automatically make up my metadata sheets. Here is an excerpt from another letter...(you can ignore or comment on the "Shooting Data" problem, I wish you would! but the ending "List View"questions are the ones I am concerned about.)






_I have been making up Metadata Sheets in Word by hand for each digital photo folder I have for 6 years now. I call them “Metadata Sheets.” They are 8.5” X 17” (Landscape). They list file name, file type, size, author, caption and keywords for each digital photo file in a folder. I have 40 – 60_
_photo files per folder. I got tired of the work in Word. I was key-wording 2-3 separate times! Thinking up keywords, listing photo keywords, and listing sheet keywords! I was instructed to use “Image Query” and “Open Office” “Spreadsheet” to do this automatically. After I learned how to do this I got on with it. So much better!

I had one kink with the Image Query. (This might also be a kink in other programs) 
Because I, long ago, checked the option box in Nikon View 6.0.0 Transfer (Transfer is the part that downloads photos from the camera to computer) that said: Attach Shooting Data To Caption Field. All my photos have this attached in the Caption field. [It sounded good to me then, not knowing. And then I would have the Shooting data in two places. If I open these pictures in a third party program or browser, maybe I can still see the shooting data somewhere.] I don’t know strategy behind this, maybe it’s very good. Lately I thought it was a mistake for me to do, maybe it isn’t. 

So when I told Image Query to list file, type, size, author, caption, and keyword fields, it gave me as much data back as it could. My caption field had so much data on it (with the added shooting data) that the keyword field was clipped of most of the keywords. (I list 5-30 keywords per photo). The caption field came back with first the caption that I added in Nikon View’s IPTC box. Then second, a listing of all my camera’s shooting data (or ½ +- of it). I tried to find a way (or was helped, or emailed questions) to detach this shooting data from the caption in computer speak. I couldn’t find it. Something’s going on. There is a break. The whole caption with the shooting data reads as this:

‘My IPTC Caption’[#Beginning of Shooting Data Section]ONikonD100OFocal Length… …Camera Model...Shutter Speed...
… … … … …[#End of Shooting Data Section] 

I could not find a formula to detach it. I loaded one of these pictures into a friend’s laptop with Photoshop CS5 and looked at File Info & Bridge. (I’m less familiar with this part of PS, It was way back on 6 when I had a PS class). In one field, only my caption was showing and at the end of my caption was [#Beginning of Shooting Data Section] And that was all!!!! Which was good! Maybe the program can break this or...this particular field just ran out of space.
In Bridge the caption was under “Headline” field. It started with my caption first, then a very small vertical block listing of all the shooting data was listed to the right of this!...

There is a break here between my caption and the attached shooting data but I don’t know how to detach the shooting data.

So to go on with my story. For a work around this problem I decided not to add the caption field to Image Query. When I did this I had enough room for all the remaining field information and all keywords. Then I save this query as a .csv file. I imported it into Open Office Spreadsheet. In Spreadsheet I do all this formatting. I just insert another column for my caption and have to fill out all caption names by hand. When I get all remaining formatting done, Open Office will show this in a 8.5” X 17” format that I print and save. I then have the new Metadata Sheet. I now have Excel on my iMac which is similar to Spread Sheet in Open Office. 
_




This is the end of the excerpt. I need to find something to take the place of Image Query for the Mac. I do have somewhat long captions alone without the shooting data attached! Another person said I could get the program TextWrangler and that could get rid of the Shooting Data following my made up caption. Even if I could get rid of the shooting data, I also have 15-30 seperate keywords or keyword phrases per photo. What I am saying is I don't have that many metadata fields I want to list with every picture, but the fields themselves sometimes get long. Can List View handle that? I was looking at the plugin LR/Transporter too. List View looks like a great plugin! It's like List View and/or Transporter should have been in Lightroom! Anyway I have studied some online notes for List View (I don't know if these notes are up to date with the latest version?) 



HERE ARE MY QUESTIONS:

I have 40-60 photos per folder. Can List View list that many files on successive pages?

I will not have the internet. Does this make any difference in using List View?

I had the new MAC Office installed on the iMac desktop when I bought it. Will List View's data summary export to this new Excel without problems or changing anything about Excel? I want to use the new Excel for other things. I've read previous threads on List View here and they are not in lay language that I can understand. Sorry, I tried to get some background information, but can't understand the programing talk. 



It says you can only have as many as 10 columns in the List View result summary. Can you get rid of columns and have, say, six? 

Can you adjust a column to be narrower or way wider? 




Like I said, most of the time I have 15-20 keywords listed per picture. Sometimes more. If I could widen the column I could see all of them. If the column does not widen, will the keywords not shown still be there to be exported to an Excel column, and then shown? Or will List View list all of the keywords in the keyword column and bump the overflow keywords to the next line in the column? Hence making more space between individual photo entries? (Still exporting all to Excel)? How many column lines can one file listing have? I can have up to 30 keywords! 




The thumbnail pictures on the end of all the summary lines are cool but they don't transfer into Excel do they? This will not cause a problem when I transfer the summary into Excel? I just don't have room for them. Could I delete them in Excel or List View? The summary has to fit onto a 8.5 X 17" inch landscape format to be printed.




So if there must be 10 columns in List View, according to the notes I can arrange the metadata fields in List View?

If List View will not work for my needs, can you suggest any other programs or plug-ins? Do you need anymore information?




This looks like a great plug-in. I would use it for the Metadata Sheets and for survey in Lightroom in general!! I don't know why this was not a part of Lightroom! 



Thank You Very Much for any information about this Plugin,

THANK YOU,

Sandy


----------



## Sandyjas (Sep 10, 2013)

Sandy again,

I've found some answers and plan to get the plug-in!!


----------

